# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour > Miền Trung >  du lịch trăng mật Đà Lạt giá rẻ

## anviettravel4

*Hà Nội – Thành phố tình yêu Đà Lạt – Hà Nội*
Thời gian: 04 ngày/ 03 đêm
Phương tiện: Đi và về bằng máy bay

*Ngày 01 : Hà Nội** - Thành phố ngàn hoa Đà Lạt                                                                  (Ăn tối)* 
*Chiều*: Quý khách tập trung tại sảnh sân bay Nội Bài làm thủ tục đáp chuyến bay  khởi hành đi Đà Lạt. Đến sân bay Liên Khương - Đà Lạt, xe đón Quý khách về nhận phòng khách sạn nghỉ ngơi.
*Tối*: Đoàn dạo chơi tự do tham quan thành phố cao nguyên Đà Lạt, dạo thăm chợ đêm Đà Lạt mua sắm những mặt hàng len rẻ đẹp bất ngờ. Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn.

*Ngày 02: Thành phố tình yêu Đà Lạt                                                                 (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)* 
_Sáng__:_ Đoàn ăn sáng tại khách sạn, nghỉ ngơi. Sau đó Quý khách bắt đầu hành trình khám phá thành phố xinh đẹp Đà Lạt với các danh thắng như: Thác Prenn - mô hình du lịch sinh thái kết hợp với trở về cội nguồn dân tộc, tham gia cưỡi voi đi dạo, chụp ảnh lưu niệm, bơi thuyền…(chi phí tự túc), tham quan quần thể đền thờ Âu Lạc thờ vọng các Vua Hùng; Tiếp đó đoàn đến thăm Thác Datanla - một trong những thác nước đẹp và hùng vĩ nhất Đà Lạt, thử cảm giác mạnh trên hệ thống xe trượt Datanla được thiết kế theo công nghệ hiện đại của CHLB Đức với chiều dài hơn 1000m (chi phí tự túc); Tham quan Thiền Viện Trúc Lâm, thăm Hồ Tuyền Lâm trong xanh, Quý khách đi cáp treo từ Thiền Viện Trúc Lâm sang đồi Robin, ngắm cảnh rừng thông - hồ Tuyền Lâm - núi Phượng Hoàng từ trên cao. 
*12h00*: Đoàn dùng cơm trưa và nghỉ ngơi tại nhà hàng.
*14h00*: Đoàn tiếp tục tham quan các danh thắng khách tại đây như: Biệt thự Hằng Nga - nét kiến trúc độc đáo có một không hai ở Đông Nam Á; Tham quan Dinh III - biệt thự nghỉ hè của Vua Bảo Đại, tìm hiểu về cuộc sống sinh hoạt của ông Vua cuối cùng chế độ phong kiến Việt Nam với Nam Phương hoàng hậu và các hoàng tử - công chúa; Nhà thờ Domain D Marie.
*17h00*: Quý khách lên xe trở về khách sạn nghỉ ngơi.
*Tối*: Sau bữa tối tại nhà hàng, Quý khách dạo chơi tự do khám phá thành phố Đà Lạt, dạo quanh Hồ Xuân Hương bằng xe ngựa (chi phí tự túc), hay thưởng thức ly coffe nóng trong tiết trời se lạnh đặc trung nơi đây. Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn.

*Ngày 03: KDL LangBiang - Đồi Mộng Mơ                                                        (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)* 
_07h00__:_ Quý khách ăn sáng tại khách sạn, sau đó bắt đầu hành trình tham quan Đà Lạt 
*08h00*: Xe đưa đoàn đến xã Lát - buôn của người dân tộc Lạt nằm dưới chân núi LangBiang. Trên đường Quý khách ngắm cảnh ngoại ô Đà Lạt với những nhà vườn trồng đủ các loại hoa màu. Đoàn leo núi chinh phục đỉnh Langbiang quãng đường 6km đường núi quanh co trong những rừng thông bạt ngàn lên đến đỉnh. Chiêm ngưỡng toàn cảnh thành phố cao nguyên từ trên đỉnh trong sương mù mờ ảo, thơ mộng.
*12h00*: Đoàn dùng cơm trưa và nghỉ ngơi tại nhà hàng.
*14h00*: Tiếp tục đến thăm các danh thắng khác nơi đây như: Thung Lũng Tình Yêu, Đồi Mộng Mơ - sự hòa quyện giữa thiên nhiên và bàn tay con người tôn tạo sẽ làm hài lòng Quý khách với những phút giây đẹp đẽ, tuyệt vời, tham quan mô hình thu nhỏ Vạn Lý Trường Thành, hầm rượu Mộng Mơ Tửu… ; Tham quan và tìm hiểu nghệ thuật làm tranh thêu tay của những nghệ nhân tài hoa tại Đà Lạt Sử Quán - nét văn hóa đặc sản của người Việt nơi đây; Thăm Vườn Hoa thành phố - nơi trưng bày ‘‘bộ sưu tập’’ về hoa lớn nhất và đầy đủ nhất của Đà Lạt với hàng trăm loài hoa khác nhau. 
*17h00*: Quý khách lên xe trở về khách sạn nghỉ ngơi. Ăn tối tại nhà hàng.
*Tối*: Quý khách tự do tham quan thành phố cao nguyên Đà Lạt về đêm, nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn.

*Ngày 04: Đà Lạt - Hà Nội                                                                                           (Ăn sáng, trưa)* 
_Sáng__:_ Quý khách ăn sáng tại khách sạn, 
*08h00*: Quý khách tự do mua sắm quà lưu niệm, đặc sản bánh - mứt…tại Đà Lạt cho gia đình và bạn bè với những món quà lưu niệm độc đáo mang đậm chất thơ mộng của thành phố ngàn hoa.
*Trưa*: Quý khách làm thủ tục trả phòng khách sạn, ăn trưa tại nhà hàng. Sau đó xe đưa đoàn ra sân bay Liên Khương - Đà Lạt làm thủ tục lên máy bay khởi hành đi Hà Nội.
*Chiều*: Về đến sân bay Nội Bài, xe đón đoàn về điểm hẹn trong nội thành, chia tay Quý khách - Kết thúc chương trình tham quan.


*GIÁ TRỌN GÓI DÀNH CHO 01 KHÁCH: 2.950.000 VND*
(Khởi hành hàng ngày - dành cho khách lẻ & ghép đoàn)

*Bao gồm*:

Khách sạn tiêu chuẩn 2 sao (hoặc tương đương; 03 - 04 khách/phòng)Xe máy  lạnh, đời mới theo chương trình.Vé tham quan các điểm du lịch theo chương trình.Vé cáp treo tham quan tại Thiền Viện Trúc Lâm.Các bữa ăn theo chương trìnhBảo hiểm du lịch mức tối đa 10.000.000VNĐ/người.Hướng dẫn viên kinh nghiệm, chu đáo, nhiệt tình suốt tuyến.Nước uống và khăn lạnh từng ngày trên xe theo chương trình tham quan.
*Không bao gồm**:*

Chi phí ngoài chương trình, đồ uống.Vận chuyển bằng xe ngựa tham quan Hồ Xuân Hương.Vé máy bay VN các chặng: HN - DL - HN.Thuế VAT
*Chính sách dành cho trẻ em:*

Từ 11 tuổi trở lên tính giá như người lớn.Từ 6 - dưới 11 tuổi: tính bằng 75% giá người lớn (không vượt quá 10% lượng khách trong tour)Dưới 6 tuổi miễn phí (Không vượt quá 15% lượng khách tham gia trong tour; Nếu vượt quá mức quy định hai bên sẽ bàn bạc thống nhất lại giá tour).
*Lưu ý:*

Trẻ em trong đoàn phải thực hiện theo chính sách và quy định của hàng không tại Việt Nam.Giá vé máy bay có thể sẽ giảm nếu Quý khách đặt tour sớm trước tối thiểu 2 tuần.Giá trên không áp dụng cho các ngày lễ tết, ngày cuối tuần…
---------------------------
*CHI TIẾT LIÊN HỆ:* 
CÔNG TY CỔ PHẦN DU LỊCH AN VIỆT - ANVIETTRAVEL
Địa chỉ: 441 Hoàng Quốc Việt – Cầu Giấy – Hà Nội 
Chi nhánh: 386 Phố Chờ - Yên Phong - Bắc Ninh 
Điện thoại: 04.6674.0888 / 0241 626 6789
Mobile:           0943.636.726 / 0948.650.818  (Ms. Hà)
Yahoo:        sale4_anviettravel
Email:         anviettravel.04@.vn  /  Website: www.anviettravel.vn

----------

